# 2009 420 rancher gear reduction



## 2009420at (Mar 10, 2021)

Can’t seem to find a 35%for my bike I have looked all over different forums and have heard of some ppl that make them and was just wondering if there was anyone that can help me find a gear reduction for my bike Or get me in contact with some who still makes them xtremerancher I’ve seen him all over but can’t find out how to contact him I have a 2009 420 Honda rancher irs


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just Google. HL has them: Gear Reduction (highlifter.com) 

TRD Gear Reduction for Honda Rancher 420 SRA/IRS (07-13), Honda Foreman 500 (05-13) (highlifter.com)


----------

